# Anyone still using charge tickets??



## puggles (Nov 17, 2009)

Checking to see if anyone is still using charge/fee tickets and if so, do you have the diagnoisis printed on the back on the tickets??  I am trying to get a copy of those dx's to see how the layout is and what all you include for your family practice.  If anyone has a copy that they could fax to me, I would appreciate it.  We are trying to get dx's printed out on our fee tickets now and I just need to see what I should put on there and such.  Again, thank you and my fax # is 812-949-5966.

Thanks! 
Miranda H.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 17, 2009)

*Yes*

Miranda,
Yes, we still use charge tickets / encounter forms / billing sheets (they are called so many different things).

Yes, we print diagnoses on them. This varies by clinic / specialty. We review and update/revise our encounter forms every six months. 

We usually have room for about 100 lines on the page ... want to leave SOME blank space for diagnoses that aren't pre-printed, so probably only include about 85 dx. 

My suggestion would be to run a report from your billing software to determine the frequency use of diagnosis codes.  

For a family practioner, you might want to have different forms based on age of patient ... likely dx for babies will be much different than for adults. 

(I am working in pediatric surgery, so I doubt my encounter form would be helpful for you, but if you want it I'll gladly fax it over to you.)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

